# buck with problem



## waterfox (Dec 27, 2014)

what is this growth. It started after his antlers started growing


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Looks like a fibroma.


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

" It might be a tuuuuumor"


----------



## waterfox (Dec 27, 2014)

Muddy said:


> Looks like a fibroma.


thanks i google that and they say meat is save to eat I don't know if I could stop my young hunters from shooting 
It seems to be growing and he is hanging around a doe with 2 fawns. hope they don't get it.


----------



## waterfox (Dec 27, 2014)

M R DUCKS said:


> " It might be a tuuuuumor"


thanks for the reply


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Yes, safe to eat. It will fall off eventually.


----------



## tootall71 (Mar 6, 2014)

I've got a buck with a problem too.....his left antler is growing down the side of his face! Don't think it's life threatening, and he'll get a pass this year if he looks healthy, but it will be interesting to see how that antler comes back next year.


----------

